# Novorapid vials - possible problems?



## Northerner

There have been reports of some people having problems with vials of Novorapid, batch number cs6c973. Novo Nordistk are investigating but are not currently aware there is an actual problem so have not yet issued an alert or recalled the product. People who have contacted  novo nordisk with concerns have been advised to send the vials in and speak to their Doctor. Their drug safety team are currently testing the vials sent in, but no date has been given for the results.

Anyone having unexplained highs, check your Novorapid batch number for batch no CS6C973. If you are using that batch, try another batch to see if the highs are fixed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thanks Alan

I've heard of a few people having issues via FB - including some children in hospital with DKA unfortunately.

I'm currently using a vial with that batch number and not having any probs (and others seems to be fine too). Some people are wondering if it is part of the supply chain that maybe exposed the insulin to high temps in the recent hot weather.

Certainly doesn't seem to be every vial though so if people are using that batch don't panic... Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## ypauly

Have that batch and have spent most of this week in double figures.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Might be worth changing for another batch/vial if you can?


----------



## ypauly

We, well when I say we I mean Jen lol. altered my basal two days ago gone an extra .3 an hour and have just been adding random extras onto the bolus with seemingly no effect.


----------



## ypauly




----------



## ypauly

The culprit. I would never have suspected dodgy insulin, just went through all the usual canula changes and picking different sites e.t.c



wow didn't think the pic was that big lol. and the other vial I have is the same batch


----------



## Redkite

Don't forget you can always fill your pump reservoir from a pen cartridge if you can't get hold of a vial.  I've just checked what vial we are using, and it's not from that batch.  But all the spares in the fridge are


----------



## trophywench

Bearing in mind you have a very little child Redkite, I think I'd be getting a fresh scrip on Monday 'in case' - I mean - my last couple of lots don't expire till 2015, so they'll all come in if there is nowt wrong with em, but if they are all from one lot you got together they'll all have been exposed to whatever it was.

It does happen though - Eli Lilly recalled a whole batch of Humulin S after I fell off a motorbike hypo at Ironbridge cos of crystalised insulin.  The Telford hospital A&E Consultant and the head pharmacist at Boots Big Top store in Brum were involved !

So that's once for me in 41 years .....


----------



## Redkite

Yes I think I will.  Hope we don't get dispensed more of the same batch though!  Crystallised insulin doesn't sound good....


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Yes I think I will.  Hope we don't get dispensed more of the same batch though!  Crystallised insulin doesn't sound good....



I'd check it before you leave the pharmacy, and let the pharmacist know of the potential problem


----------



## Riri

That's my batch too. Used this one for 2 weeks and everything fine. The spare one in the fridge is that batch too. If it's been ok and there's no recall I guess I carry on.


----------



## Riri

Redkite - how do I go about filing my reservoir from my pen cartridges - just in case I need to some day!


----------



## Redkite

It's a bit fiddly because the cartridge tip is smaller than the one on the vial.  But you just fit the reservoir connector (the blue thing) onto the end of the cartridge (you have to remove it from the pen first) and hold it steady and in a vertical line as you draw up the insulin.  Why don't you have a practice when you have a few minutes?  We've done this a few times when I've forgotten to get a new vial out of the fridge in advance of a set change, so used the cartridge from the pen which was at room temp.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Redkite said:


> Yes I think I will.  Hope we don't get dispensed more of the same batch though!  Crystallised insulin doesn't sound good....



I'm not sure... given the number of people who seem to have vials in that batch that are fine (I am one) I would be cautiously tempted to try one of the vials you have from that batch. It may be that the ones you have are absolutely fine, and if not you'd know within an hour or two. Just make sure those ones aren't the only ones you have in!!

Ypauly - you should report your dodgy vials to Novo. The more people who are having problems that do, the more info they will have to evaluate a recall.


----------



## ypauly

I will do that, I am also going to fill the bottle from my spare vial. I don't know if it will make any difference as it's the same batch but it sounds like some are ok.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi, just to add we have been using this batch too but without problems and almost at the end of it. Have two others in the fridge, one same batch the other a different one. May well start the unaffected batch one from now and put in another px just to be on safe side!


----------



## trophywench

Filling from a cartridge - works fine once the cartridge has been in use for a bit, however new cartridges are a bugger! if you try and force 200 or 300ml of air into a brand new one, they leak round the filer (ie spray out alarmingly in all directions) and you lose half of it .....  Start drawing the insulin up from the cartridge without putting air in first, then remove the cartridge, leaving the filler bit on the reservoir, hold that upright (filler end up) draw up some air into the reservoir, then reattach the cartridge, inject the air into the cartridge, and put the rest of the insulin in, in the normal manner.

Doesn't matter if you can't get the reservoir brim full.


----------



## ch1ps

I have 2 vials of this batch, which were issued to me with my pump.

Numbers have been fine (been using for 9 days now).

Although upon checking I dropped the one from the fridge, but it didn't break - phew


----------



## ypauly

Readings back to normal today and 4.9 as we speak. Sy=trange that is though being from the same batch.


----------



## Northerner

Very strange, I wonder what has gone wrong and where in the manufacture/supply chain?  Glad to hear your levels are back to normal, it does sound like the NR was the culprit!


----------



## Kellie

*Insulin Vial Problems*

My son has been using this batch for the past 3-4 weeks.  We noticed he was up and down everyday and thought there was a problem.  We reported it to our nurse and within hours of using a different batch, his blood sugars were superb.  This has been reported to novorndisk by our nurse and a sample of this insulin has been sent off for testing.  Unfortunately we have had to return to the same batch number as was the only one our chemist could get - until today! Whilst back on this bath - his blood sugars are ll over the place.  I am now disposing of this batch number and hopefully the new one will be fine.


----------



## Northerner

Kellie said:


> My son has been using this batch for the past 3-4 weeks.  We noticed he was up and down everyday and thought there was a problem.  We reported it to our nurse and within hours of using a different batch, his blood sugars were superb.  This has been reported to novorndisk by our nurse and a sample of this insulin has been sent off for testing.  Unfortunately we have had to return to the same batch number as was the only one our chemist could get - until today! Whilst back on this bath - his blood sugars are ll over the place.  I am now disposing of this batch number and hopefully the new one will be fine.



I hope the new insulin is fine for your son Kellie, the batch does appear to be hit and miss whether you get a bad vial


----------



## Lauras87

All my prescription for the pump is from that batch, is it worth getting them switched?


----------



## Redkite

You could ask for a couple from a different batch to be on the safe side, but not everyone has had problems.  We are currently using a vial from the "dodgy" batch, and the last couple of days BGs have been entirely in single figures, mostly under 5!  So no problems with the insulin here.


----------



## Lauras87

Redkite said:


> You could ask for a couple from a different batch to be on the safe side, but not everyone has had problems.  We are currently using a vial from the "dodgy" batch, and the last couple of days BGs have been entirely in single figures, mostly under 5!  So no problems with the insulin here.



Thanks redkite 

Asked my pharmacy if I could switch 2 vials just to be safe, they had heard rumours but had nothing official


----------



## spiritfree

I got in touch with novo nordisk about this batch number, as I have some, and they sent me an envelope to return them to them.


----------



## Tina chick

That explains my high blood sugars the last few weeks to the point I have been sent home and had ketones, all four of my bottles are that batch and my pen carriages are out of date what can I do. I thought one of he vial seemed a bit thick . 
Has it been recalled yet


----------



## Northerner

Tina chick said:


> That explains my high blood sugars the last few weeks to the point I have been sent home and had ketones, all four of my bottles are that batch and my pen carriages are out of date what can I do. I thought one of he vial seemed a bit thick .
> Has it been recalled yet



As far as I know not all vials in the batch are affected, so you might try another if you can't get to your pharmacy soon. There hasn't been an official recall yet as Novo are checking returned vials. I would get an emergency prescription and get some new insulin (check the batch number!) and return the affected ones to Novo Nordisk.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A pretty high degree of recall-resistance from any company is only to be expected I suppose. That sort of dent in reputation can last a long time even if there is a tiny, specific (and unrepeatable) issue with one small fraction of a product line. Remember Perrier in the 90s


----------



## Northerner

Note: you can check the following site to see if there are any drug or device recalls:

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinformation/Safetywarningsalertsandrecalls/


----------



## Monica

Well, Carol used her first "dodgy" vial twice now with no adverse effects


----------

